# Thimbleberries Fabric?



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hello,

I am very new to sewing and I was just given some Thimbleberries flannel Fabric from the Evergreen Inn collection. 

I was wondering if anyone knows of a source where I could purchase more of this fabric. I realize it is dated (2004) but thought I would ask before venturing to find another type of fabric to use for the backing of the quilt.

I would sure appreciate any advice! 
Thank you!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Try ebay or etsy.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

This place lists some:

Thimbleberries Fabrics- Misc

Evergreen Inn, page 1

Fabrics--RJR--Thimbleberries--Evergreen Inn


Not sure if any of these are what you are looking for.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Chixarecute and Tinker for your time. I had already spent a good couple of hours checking out e-bay, etsy and some of those sites. I wasn't sure if anyone knew of a source for discontinued fabric.

I appreciate your help


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

You can go on a site called "Missing Fabrics" and ask. You can post a picture of the fabric and ask if anyone has it in their stash or know where you can get it. I have helped a couple of people with fabric they were looking for...had it in my stash.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thimbleberries fabric and pattern are part of what made me want to quilt so badly years ago! I remember buying one of her books and being determined that I was going to make something from it..............then I realized it was way above my skill level! I need to find that book and try something from it now!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Billie I will be sure to check that out 

Ginnie, you should, I am going to brave a rag quilt when I have only done reversible napkins. Be sure to post pictures


----------

